# buying 335i any problems? Modifications



## JustinRaney (4 mo ago)

What to look for for 07-10 bmw 335i problems around what mileage? How strong is the stock engine good for when upgrading turbos or throwing alot of boost what do the stock turbos max out at 18-22 psi and what all is needed to run simply e85 from the pump? 

How hard is the maintenance such as changing the accessories when they go bad?
Im debating selling my 99 corvette in favor of one but can anyone tell me if theyve had a c5 corvette and 335i what was better of the two cars or which is better?

Was looking at the hamburgertuning 1500$ 500hp kit.

I see the catless downpipes, vrf 3.5 exhaust, dual cone filters, 5-7" intercooler, metal charge pipe and air intake inlets vs the stock plastic ones advertise 60hp gains.

With all that above and the jb4 connect at 14-16 psi or autocal is it at 400whp or around 380whp?
With 93 octane stock fuel injectors can handle how much whp or psi? To convert to e85 all is needed is a bigger fuel pump or do injectors also need changing?

Will the jb4 connect sense e85 100+ octane and raise the timing or boost or does this take some other kind of tune flash say mhd flash tune from the obd2 port and phone or cpu app.

Asking before as i was looking into 335i and curious how much whp can be had out of one for a daily driver with those simple modifications.

Is it worth it to convert to a single turbo and what single turbo kits do they have that bolt directly up, external wastegate?


----------

